# Solved: Folder redirection with Windows 7



## Mike M (Feb 22, 2005)

Hello i have folder redirection on my win 2003 server setup for my desktop and it works great on the xp machines, but it dosnt work with my windows 7 computers i dont think its compatible, is there a way around this?


----------



## Mike M (Feb 22, 2005)

can anyone help me?


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Well I just setup two Windows 7 computers on a Windows 2003 domain with my documents and desktop folder redirection and it worked just fine. I read an article somewhere that you may have to install RSAT for Windows 7, manager the server from the Windows 7 machine and either create a new or modify the folder redirection group policy.


----------

